# Why does the Netflix app lose login credentials?



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

For the second or third time this week I've had to reenter my Netflix login credentials on 2 different Roamios and 2 different minis. I recently received the latest update so I am not surprised to have to reenter Netflix and Amazon credentials. But for a second time in less than a week? 

My HAF (Husband Acceptance Factor) is rapidly declining.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Does not happen here, but I am only using one TiVo to watch Netflix. 

Do you have a 2 simultaneous stream plan ? Is everyone exiting nicely via the Netflix menu or are they just hitting the Tivo Button. I can see how 4 devices might Think they are logged on, while they are not really.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I've been using two TiVo Premiere's, a Mini, two iPad's, a PS3, a desktop, a laptop, an iPhone, and an Android phone, all set to save the login creds and I've never had this problem. I'm running 20.4.5c as well. I'll try on the Roamio when it arrives.


----------



## Geezer64 (Jul 16, 2014)

tallmomof2 said:


> For the second or third time this week I've had to reenter my Netflix login credentials on 2 different Roamios and 2 different minis. I recently received the latest update so I am not surprised to have to reenter Netflix and Amazon credentials. But for a second time in less than a week?
> 
> My HAF (Husband Acceptance Factor) is rapidly declining.


It happens to my Roamio Basic at least 2-3 times a month.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think when you log in using other devices it logs out others. I think I read somewhere that you can only have 6 devices associated with your Netflix account at a time, so when you log in to a 7th it logs out one of the previous 6. Not sure if it's the oldest, least used, or just random.


----------

